
Top EU court rules Bitcoin exchange tax-free in Europe - lelf
http://phys.org/news/2015-10-eu-court-bitcoin-exchange-tax-free.html
======
smartial_arts
main discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10433318](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10433318)

